# Most Beautiful Tunnel Entrances



## Rachmaninov

I was about to post the one in Budapest when I frst saw the title, to find that it's already been posted in the first post!


----------



## Occit

A 50's modern style tunnel entrance in Caracas


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Occit said:


> A 50's modern style tunnel entrance in Caracas


Woah! Brings back memories. I remember there being many tunnels in Caracas.


----------



## Kailyas

Canadian Chocho said:


> Woah! Brings back memories. I remember there being many tunnels in Caracas.


it is very nice and modern.


----------



## Starscraper

Clayton tunnel north of Brighton


----------



## y_nigel

Simple concrete entrance to the Great Bear Snow Shed on the Coquihalla Hwy in BC, Canada. I like the image of the bear pushing against the tree.


----------



## davee08

The tunnel is budapest is awesome wouldn't mind driving through it


----------



## Jaeger

Couple of UK Tunnels 

Rotherhithe Tunnel (London) - 1909 and Today.










Blackwall Tunnel Entrance - London










Approach to the Blackwall Tunnel.










Birkenhead Tunnel (Merseyside)










Queensway - Birmingham










Limehouse Link Tunnel










East India Docks Tunnel - London


----------



## Wuppeltje

Justme said:


> The north entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tunnel


Wow that one is great. I will try to remember it when I go to Germany again in that area. :cheers:


----------



## Justme

Wuppeltje said:


> Wow that one is great. I will try to remember it when I go to Germany again in that area. :cheers:


Well worth a visit. It's close to the central area in downtown, and of cause a pleasant walk along the river anyway. From memory, it was free to take an elevator down and then walk across to the otherside.


----------



## vlker

*Tunel Březno - near Chomutov, Czech republic*


----------



## lena5538

the one in budapest looks amazing. it is like the entrance of a house. very unique!


----------



## skyboi

Agree ,It stimulates my imagination , maybe I should write a story with that entrance for the setting


----------



## Jardoga

Mullum Mullum Tunnel Melbourne, still under construction and is apart of the Eastlink. This is what it will look like when finished.


----------



## Mokum

The Amsterdam IJtunnel with the Sciencemuseum Nemo of Renzo Piano on top of it.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ I've driven through it a few times. It's quite long. And that museum over it makes it's entrance beautiful.


----------



## Mpls_9

sapmi said:


> Maybe not an entrance, but still beautiful:


:applause: That lighting is incredible. Where is this? Is this the Birmingham, UK one that everyone is raving about?


----------



## Boscorelli

^^

No it's in Stockholm Sweden.


----------



## scalziand

West Rock Tunnel near New Haven, Connecticut:


----------



## Ni3lS

+









Nantua. Alpes ( France )


----------

